# Horse shaking and toddler



## WyomingRider (Dec 3, 2021)

Hello all, hopefully this is the correct place for this type of question.

My son is 2.5 years old, but he's been around horses since he was born. Now that he's getting bigger I'm working on him getting confidence on a horse by himself and learning to hold on. He rides my 12 year old Appendix, whom I've had since she was 2. She's a steady horse and low reactive, been there done that. But she does have a tendency to shake, possibly a little more than average (She does have summer allergies that make her itchy, but I treat her for those.)

2 weeks ago, she shook while my son was on by himself and he went right to the ground (arena dirt and she keeps her feet planted), he was okay, a little unnerved but got on with me no problem and then wanted up by himself shortly after. 
We were at the barn yesterday and it happened again. I've been trying to teach him to hold the horn and he's still new to buddy stirrups, and he almost stayed on her side and if I had been a second quicker he wouldn't have fallen. It shook him a little more this time, and insisted on sitting on the other 2 horses I had there before getting back on my mare (not kid horses, but fine for him to just sit on them.)


Any advice on encouraging her to shake less? She has a lot of mane, which could lead to it. I was thinking of trying a running braid when he rides. Or even putting a saddle on a barrel and helping him to learn to hold on with a sort of mini bull riding type set up. I don;t want this to become a habit and for it to end up scaring him.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Those are really cute pictures. I've been on a horse that shakes and even though I've been riding for a while it was a bit iffy there for a minute.

I'd try to track the situations where she shakes and just avoid those. e.g. she always shakes when it's really hot, or when the flies are bad, or at 2:00 p.m., or whatever. Use fly spray.

I'd put him in a helmet, too.


----------



## WyomingRider (Dec 3, 2021)

ACinATX said:


> Those are really cute pictures. I've been on a horse that shakes and even though I've been riding for a while it was a bit iffy there for a minute.
> 
> I'd try to track the situations where she shakes and just avoid those. e.g. she always shakes when it's really hot, or when the flies are bad, or at 2:00 p.m., or whatever. Use fly spray.
> 
> I'd put him in a helmet, too.



Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be much rhyme or reason to the shaking, it's just a full body shake that some horses do at times. In my experience, half the rides I do a horse gives a shake to some degree at some point, but I know to use my legs, stirrups, and even horn when necessary.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

That is curious - I don’t remember a horse ever shaking under me. Maybe there is a medical reason your horses are shaking that much? Like an allergen that is present and affecting all of them? Mind you, if it’s something air borne there isn’t much you can do about it.

Thinking out loud - I don’t even know if there is such a thing as a horse antihistamine, but if there is maybe you could dose the horse before your son rides.


----------



## WyomingRider (Dec 3, 2021)

Horsef said:


> That is curious - I don’t remember a horse ever shaking under me. Maybe there is a medical reason your horses are shaking that much? Like an allergen that is present and affecting all of them? Mind you, if it’s something air borne there isn’t much you can do about it.
> 
> Thinking out loud - I don’t even know if there is such a thing as a horse antihistamine, but if there is maybe you could dose the horse before your son rides.


There is, I usually use the animed brand. I keep her on it in the summer because she gets summer allergies that make her terribly itchy.

But I don't think this is an itchy thing, even when she's having a flareup the shaking as never presented as a symptom. 

Shaking has seemed as a fairly normal behavior in 2 states, and 5 different living locations. I see it as a similar behavior as a stretch or a big sigh/huff.

I think I will try braiding her mane and forelock and see if it makes a difference, maybe the hair is tickling her ears or eyes or something.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I just didn't let mine ride alone until they had the strength to handle some of those things. Same with grandkids. 

Some of my friends, though, use sheepskins held secure with an overgirth. A lot more to hang on to and the kids are less likely to slide. I'll see if I can find a photo off the web.

We all use helmets with the kids.


----------



## WyomingRider (Dec 3, 2021)

boots said:


> I just didn't let mine ride alone until they had the strength to handle some of those things. Same with grandkids.
> 
> Some of my friends, though, use sheepskins held secure with an overgirth. A lot more to hang on to and the kids are less likely to slide. I'll see if I can find a photo off the web.
> 
> We all use helmets with the kids.


That's an interesting idea, I would love to see a picture! I've started putting him in my cutting saddle so the horn is easier to grab than the roping horn. I tend to go with regular saddles instead of kids because it's a lot easier for me when I end up hopping on behind him.

He can just about pull himself up from the ground already, so I don't think it's a lack of strength but lack of awareness and knowing what to do, plus slower reflexes than an adult.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I don’t know… some shake more than others. I have heard of some shaking kids off, but I guess none of our kids horses were shakers. It’s not really something you could change about the horse I don’t think, mane braided or not.

I know I ride a filly who is a pretty dramatic and common shaker, but I can always feel her kind of stretch herself out first. Is there something you feel before the horse shakes that you could teach him to prepare for?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I have had my horses do a full body shake and it's quite unnerving, even as an adult rider. I'm sorry to be the debbie downer here, but 2.5 years old is really young to be sitting alone on a horse. I'd wait a few years before letting your son ride on his own. Life is fragile. It's a long way down for such a little guy.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

A horse this tall and this prone to doing something that makes him fall is not a good choice for someone so little, IMO. If you're side-walking with him, while someone else leads, and you can grab him if he's losing balance, it might be a different story.

I also would never put a small child on a horse without putting a helmet on him, at the very least. Especially one that you know he's prone to falling from. TBIs in adults are bad enough, but one could permanently alter his life for the worse.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

My opinion is that no horse is trustworthy enough to leave a kid that tiny on alone. It's your kid, and if you want to take that risk it's up to you. But every single horse I've ever known could spook at the wrong moment and trample over a kid that was walking in front of them, and I don't believe any animal will put another being above their own self preservation, no matter how kind they are. 
Not to mention it has been established that at times spooking is a reflex, more similar to putting your hand on a hot stove and something the horse may not be able to always control.

Let's just say we've all known cases where mares will leave their own foal for self preservation, and if that can happen, then a horse also that normally would protect a defenseless being could at some wrong moment cause harm unintentionally to a small child. 

All that being said, I feel the focus is not correct of trying to "fix" a horse from having natural behaviors so a tiny child can be safe. The horse feels the need to shake or scratch an itch, which could mean suddenly putting their head down or shifting to the side. The horse does not have that kind of global thinking that would understand how this might affect a small child. The horse is not at fault, it is just not a situation the child is able to handle yet. 

I guess to me it would be similar to thinking your kid could stand on top of a jungle gym normally, but asking how do you prevent the strong gusts of wind that knock him off? If he can't stand up there in the wind, then it's not safe.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It’s a shame that the mare seems otherwise solid but shaking enough to eject a little jockey would make her a no no for me.

I know there is a lot of anti-pony feeling in the US, but I learnt to ride on small ponies that were really good at their job and my children had a wonderful 11.2 pony.

You used to be able to get basket saddles for toddlers so maybe they’re still available.

No horse or pony is 100% but it’s not so far for a little one to fall from a small pony as it is from a 15.2 horse!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@Horsef do you ride only geldings? I was just thinking about this, and all of the mares I’ve ridden have been shakers, but I don’t think I can remember a gelding shaking. Maybe it’s just a coincidence, but it’s got me wondering.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

@Knave - I have only geldings and one is a shaker…. teeth jarring. He only does it when on a long trail ride after getting sweated up… so don’t think it’s just mares…


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Well that blows my thought @lb27312! Lol


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello OP. I am going to preface my post with that I am also a mom and my children are currently ages 5 1/2 (daughter) and 3 1/2 (son), although he is nearly 4.
And also going to preface this will be a bit of a mom soapbox.



WyomingRider said:


> My son is 2.5 years old
> I'm working on him getting confidence on a horse by himself and learning to hold on.
> He rides my 12 year old Appendix
> she does have a tendency to shake


First, *please put a helmet on him*. Forget about the western stigma. Forget about your own self image. Protect his brain. That is a big tall horse and it is a long way to the ground. Swallow your pride and put a helmet on his head. Do you put him in the car without a seat belt?
(okay, that was the soapbox part I warned you about)

For my children, I was not comfortable with them riding completely by themselves at 2 1/2. They really aren't quite strong enough or reactive enough to actually hold themselves on if something were to happen, even though they have the "I do it myself!" mentality. So at that age, I would lead the horse and my husband would walk alongside with an arm on them. They seem to do much better once they hit 3 years old. That 6 months really does make a difference with their strength and body control. They grow a lot. Their body changes a lot and they are more capable of holding on. 

Especially if you know your mare does have a tendency to shake to begin with.



WyomingRider said:


> he's still new to buddy stirrups, and he almost stayed on her side and if I had been a second quicker he wouldn't have fallen.


So are you putting him in your saddle, with buddy stirrups? If you are serious about him riding, then get him an appropriate saddle that fits HIM. It makes a big difference. 

For my kids, I have a Corriente and I have a Sheridan (which is pretty much the same company). Both are 10" seats with roughout, which really works great to hold them in. I also swapped out the metal stirrups for taperados (so their little feet can't go through). And the trees are full QH bars for my full size horses. 

Knock on wood, neither of my children have fallen off. Yet...... It'll obviously happen someday. Always will. And I"ll probably have a heart attack.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Knave said:


> @Horsef do you ride only geldings? I was just thinking about this, and all of the mares I’ve ridden have been shakers, but I don’t think I can remember a gelding shaking. Maybe it’s just a coincidence, but it’s got me wondering.


Both mares and geldings shake, and all horses will shake at some point.

My current mare is impressive though. She can do a full (strong) shake while she is trotting. Now _that_ I had not experienced before!! (she's only done it once or twice though)


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Knave said:


> @Horsef do you ride only geldings? I was just thinking about this, and all of the mares I’ve ridden have been shakers, but I don’t think I can remember a gelding shaking. Maybe it’s just a coincidence, but it’s got me wondering.


Nope - I’ve had a mare for six years and I prefer mares but I have ridden geldings and a couple of stallions before.

Maybe it’s my location, who knows.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Maybe it is @Horsef! Maybe it’s just the luck of the draw too.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

beau159 said:


> Both mares and geldings shake, and all horses will shake at some point.
> 
> My current mare is impressive though. She can do a full (strong) shake while she is trotting. Now _that_ I had not experienced before!! (she's only done it once or twice though)


That is impressive! Never experienced that. I can vouch for both mares and geldings shaking too.


----------



## Heather303 (Dec 2, 2021)

I like the braiding idea as tiny hands and sticky fingers can catch a hair that could ”tickle” the horse. I always check my saddle pads with my hand prior to placing on a horse and use a metal curry (lightly) to ensure nothing got caught in it before placing on a horse. Lastly, if you use any neoprene tack/equipment on your horse she could have an allergy to it which would cause itchiness & her to shake🤷‍♀️ Good luck 🍀 on finding the solution


----------



## Magnum 59 (Oct 26, 2021)

Both mares and geldings will shake although In my personal experience mares shake more but that could just be the specific horses that I ride. Put a helmet on him as others have said and please don't leave him unatanded. I don't care about the oh he was just sitting there and the horse is so good excuse just don't do it. Please. Buying a saddle that fits him is a bit extreme but correctly sized stirrups are a must so he is less likely to get a foot jammed. Other than that you could perhaps ride her before for a short period of time before hand but not for long otherwise she will get sweaty and shake more. But as long as you supervise him you can always grab a leg to stop the fall


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Knave said:


> @Horsef do you ride only geldings? I was just thinking about this, and all of the mares I’ve ridden have been shakers, but I don’t think I can remember a gelding shaking. Maybe it’s just a coincidence, but it’s got me wondering.


geldings shake. some more than others.


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

how about something like this? My little dude is 3 and still bounces all over the place at a trot.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Mine was up behind the hames holding on while the girls were worked. Whichever one of that didn't have the reins was along side. Two hand holds for him and if she decided a good shake was necessary even that wasn't enough without me holding him up. It didn't happen often but once sweated up it seemed to be something that resettled the harness and made them comfortable to keep going. When I bought him a horse he rode in a saddle with a horn or bareback. I joke about him not wanting a pony- he really wanted a draft but truth is because of what Jaydee mentioned there really aren't ponies available in some areas. You'd have to bring one in.. 

This little QH mare wasn't a shaker but big horse - little guy and their legs are just not long enough to really be effective. She walked next to me so I could be next to him. He had the reins I had the lead. An elbow meant turn right and a pull meant left otherwise we went straight. Walked many, many trail miles like that. She wasn't a shaker. Solid, safe mare. Until the new neighbor turned her pack of frenchies loose when we were on the road alongside her house. This is a horse used to dogs.. No problems with all the bigger dogs along where we walked that would come meet and greet and walk along with for a bit. Long story short he came off and there was nothing I could do it happened so fast. Uncontrollable things happen. Scary, scary at that moment. Quite funny now as the horse ended up with his boot on. Standing still as can be, dogs and all once he came off.

If you are here asking for advice you know there is an issue so commend you for that. I too feel though that you aren't going to solve the problem with the mare shaking. I'd say add a side walker or teach your mare to walk next to you so you can be the sidewalker if having two adults while he rides isn't feasible. Otherwise go to something smaller that doesn't shake under saddle until he's a little older.


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

Now you know this horse has a tendency to shake with a rider on, this may not be the best horse for your son to be on at this size. If he is to ride this one, having a hand close by to steady/catch your son if needed and helmet on would be my recommendations until he is old enough to hang on. Having a smaller saddle would help him have a better grip.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Your toddler is a little guy who can easily get shaken off. Aside from getting really hurt, he is going to get sour on riding horses. That is not the right mount for him. I vote pony also.


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

Hmmm. Out of all the horses I’ve ridden in my long life, I don’t believe there’s ever been one that shakes as you describe.
That being said, I regret to say that I would NOT put a toddler on a horse with a tendency to do this. He’s already wiped out twice. This is going to shake his confidence and may result in a desire to not wish to ride.
My daughter was riding old friend Diane’s Arab Pasha at age three, but :
Pasha was barely 14 hands
My daughter was already tall and leggy, and
Pasha was The. Most. Perfect. Horse. In. The. World. 
As others here suggested, I would put this child on a pony.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Geldings definitely shake. I rode nothing but geldings for years and some were shakers. My current horse is a mare and doesn't shake. 

But anyway, I think the problem with ponies in the USA is they aren't all that common. I've never been to the UK but if horse breed books are any indication, they have a lot of ponies over there. In the USA, there are just hardly any true ponies. Small horses, sure. Lots of small horses. Minis, yes, lots of minis. But you hardly ever see a pony (at least where I live). So I think that's why kids don't grow up riding ponies like they do in other places.

I don't have kids, but that adorable little guy looks so small up there. I would be terrified to just let him ride without someone at his side. I see big potential for him falling on his head. A helmet would be a must, and even then it would scare me just because it's such a long fall for such a little person.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Luna’s rider said:


> View attachment 1121198
> 
> 
> how about something like this? My little dude is 3 and still bounces all over the place at a trot.


They look great together.


----------



## FairyTails (Jan 20, 2021)

WyomingRider said:


> Hello all, hopefully this is the correct place for this type of question.
> 
> My son is 2.5 years old, but he's been around horses since he was born. Now that he's getting bigger I'm working on him getting confidence on a horse by himself and learning to hold on. He rides my 12 year old Appendix, whom I've had since she was 2. She's a steady horse and low reactive, been there done that. But she does have a tendency to shake, possibly a little more than average (She does have summer allergies that make her itchy, but I treat her for those.)
> 
> ...


----------



## WyomingRider (Dec 3, 2021)

BethR said:


> Hmmm. Out of all the horses I’ve ridden in my long life, I don’t believe there’s ever been one that shakes as you describe.
> That being said, I regret to say that I would NOT put a toddler on a horse with a tendency to do this. He’s already wiped out twice. This is going to shake his confidence and may result in a desire to not wish to ride.
> My daughter was riding old friend Diane’s Arab Pasha at age three, but :
> Pasha was barely 14 hands
> ...



I'm sorry, but a shake is something that all horses do. It's not an unusual thing. Perhaps I'm describing it wrong for you.

And I've know more naughty ponies that the sage brush here would dwarf than this mare that I've raised.


----------



## WyomingRider (Dec 3, 2021)

Magnum 59 said:


> Both mares and geldings will shake although In my personal experience mares shake more but that could just be the specific horses that I ride. Put a helmet on him as others have said and please don't leave him unatanded. I don't care about the oh he was just sitting there and the horse is so good excuse just don't do it. Please. Buying a saddle that fits him is a bit extreme but correctly sized stirrups are a must so he is less likely to get a foot jammed. Other than that you could perhaps ride her before for a short period of time before hand but not for long otherwise she will get sweaty and shake more. But as long as you supervise him you can always grab a leg to stop the fall



I have a kid's saddle, but tend to go with my rough out one because that way I can easily get on with him. He uses buddy stirrups as well, so they're his size and just hook over the horn of any saddle.

I usually warm her up for a little bit before putting him on, she doesn't need much.

I never leave him unattended on a horse. But she does know to lead from the front, not the side, so I haven't been able to grab him in time.


----------



## WyomingRider (Dec 3, 2021)

trailhorserider said:


> Geldings definitely shake. I rode nothing but geldings for years and some were shakers. My current horse is a mare and doesn't shake.
> 
> But anyway, I think the problem with ponies in the USA is they aren't all that common. I've never been to the UK but if horse breed books are any indication, they have a lot of ponies over there. In the USA, there are just hardly any true ponies. Small horses, sure. Lots of small horses. Minis, yes, lots of minis. But you hardly ever see a pony (at least where I live). So I think that's why kids don't grow up riding ponies like they do in other places.
> 
> I don't have kids, but that adorable little guy looks so small up there. I would be terrified to just let him ride without someone at his side. I see big potential for him falling on his head. A helmet would be a must, and even then it would scare me just because it's such a long fall for such a little person.



There are several people I know here with ponies, and unfortunately they're all stinkers. I think people don't get after them like they do horses and then the little brats get away with everything.

I was looking for a medium sized one, 11-13hh, but couldn't find anything within budget, plus there's always the concern of an unknown animal. My mare is literally canon-proof, has been in CFD parades (which is started with a canon shot), mounted drill, trails and mountains, cow work. I know her, I know how she reacts, I know what she does and how she thinks.


I will say this, we have a funday today and I noticed that she only shook when I was on there with him or right after I took him off.


----------



## WyomingRider (Dec 3, 2021)

Knave said:


> I don’t know… some shake more than others. I have heard of some shaking kids off, but I guess none of our kids horses were shakers. It’s not really something you could change about the horse I don’t think, mane braided or not.
> 
> I know I ride a filly who is a pretty dramatic and common shaker, but I can always feel her kind of stretch herself out first. Is there something you feel before the horse shakes that you could teach him to prepare for?



I tried to get him to focus on grabbing the horn tight today. I think setting him on a saddle (not on a horse) and shaking/moving it might help him learn that reflex better


----------



## WyomingRider (Dec 3, 2021)

beau159 said:


> Hello OP. I am going to preface my post with that I am also a mom and my children are currently ages 5 1/2 (daughter) and 3 1/2 (son), although he is nearly 4.
> And also going to preface this will be a bit of a mom soapbox.
> 
> 
> ...



I don't put him on the horse and send him off on his own. I lead her. And I have a kid's saddle for him, but more times than not I use one of mine, a rough out, because most of the time I'm on there with him. The buddy stirrups are closed, so his feet can't go through them.


You're not the first person to mention that he's too young to be riding completely by himself, so I must have worded it incorrectly. If he's on by himself, there's either someone standing next to him or leading him, or sometimes both. The times he's come off is when I'm leading and wasn't right next to him.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

WyomingRider said:


> ...The times he's come off is when I'm leading and wasn't right next to him.


Then I think that is your answer, the unsafe practice to avoid until he is older.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

There are no guarantees. No way to prevent a shake. I don't think any of us assumed you left the child and horse to go on and do your own thing. Putting a child on any animal of size (ponies included) is is a risk. Having someone right there is the safest way for him to ride. You know she shakes. Even if predictable and you try to avoid the trigger she may still shake. More fair to teach the horse to walk next to you or find a second person or he rides with you for now. Even then no guarantees. They can differentiate that the job says walk along but just being lead says walk behind.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

WyomingRider said:


> I don't put him on the horse and send him off on his own. I lead her.
> 
> You're not the first person to mention that he's too young to be riding completely by himself, so I must have worded it incorrectly. If he's on by himself, there's either someone standing next to him or leading him, or sometimes both.* The times he's come off is when I'm leading and wasn't right next to him.*


Didn't say you put him on the horse and send him off on his own. that is not what I meant when I said ride "by themselves". But I did say you need to have someone walking BESIDE him while someone else leads the horse, which is exactly what I meant. You have to have someone beside the child just in case, should the horse shake, spook, etc, to grab the child so they do not fall off. Because you won't get there in time if you are up by the horse's head.

My daughter was about 1 month from turning 2 years old in this photo. And she's very close to the ground on little Jelly Bean, LOL. But I never let go of her. They just don't have enough balance and strength until they are older to hold themselves in the saddle if there is a sudden movement.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I am not saying crap about the helmet, because mine didn’t ever wear them either. We did have a spectacular horse when they were that age. Honestly, many would point out that I have a kid with a bad tbi, so I can’t say much.

What I do want to talk about it ponies. Now, I was raised with the same mentality as you- ponies were the spawn of Satan. Then, my youngest wanted to swap from raising 4H animals and begin starting and selling horses.

Now, I hated 4H. So, I decided to allow her this option, but told her the first had to be a pony. We found an unstarted broodmare for $700. She put a year into this horse before selling her, and I tell you what, that mare was lovely!

I heard Warwick say something to the effect of, “ponies are not evil. They are horses started by eight year old girls.” This proved true. If that mare was a big horse we would have kept her. (Maybe we are not the best horse businessmen, as we are buying her second horse we think. Lol)

One thing I didn’t realize when my girls were that small, and would change going back, was that I would need different calibers of horses soon enough. I was riding with this trainer at nights when I was riding horses for another ranch. This man was starting these two matching buckskin colts, and he said they would be his kids’ horses for his boys. I thought that he was dreaming, those horses wouldn’t be ready for those kids. That was a dumb thought of mine. If I could go back, I would have had two colts I was working on for mine.

I say this all, only because if you wanted to start a pony for your son you could get it done pretty quickly and he could be riding one well in two years and only be 4. Besides that, if you want to learn from my mistake you might start a colt now with the boy in mind, making him with intention for a kid. 😊

Here’s Moon’s sell video, so you can see what was done with an unstarted broodmare in one year by a kid-


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Knave said:


> I am not saying crap about the helmet, because mine didn’t ever wear them either.


Well, as a mom who runs a lesson barn now, I can tell you no kid gets on a horse here without a helmet. Period. Or open-toed boots. I mean, it's not that hard, you just say no. We have a variety of helmets available (all the sizes my daughter grew out of as she grew up riding horses), and they can wear bike helmets, but not wearing one is just not an option. It only takes a split second for a child to get a brain injury. 

As for ponies, we bought a 3 year old 12h pony which my daughter (16) is starting. She is spunky and has her opinions, but we started her under saddle without incidents and she is one of the most trainable horses I've ever met. She absolutely loves people. I agree with you that if a pony is ornery, it's because someone made it that way. Teach kids to respect animals, and that it is NEVER the horse's fault. It is always something the human has done wrong somewhere along the way. That said, of course it's our responsibility as adults to make sure these horses are safe for little ones. I just would not ever put a 2.5 year old on a horse without someone holding onto him, period.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I get what you are saying @Acadianartist, but it is different to me. Our old neighbors, they had babies in saddle panierds (I’ve no idea how to spell that word) until they were about 2.5. They were ponied along to work on a solid pack horse, and even dropped when things got hairy. I’m sure many would look down their noses pretty hard at that, but they didn’t have babysitters and jobs needed done.

I never put a baby in a paniard, and I did miss a lot of work days when mine were very small, but they did start going to small work days while they were pretty tiny.

I was self sufficient on a horse when I was very small too. It is the way it works around here, and like I said, I’m sure it is disagreed with highly from different areas. Here now, more people are putting helmets on little children. It’s becoming more common, but little kids on horses- that is something that probably won’t change.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Look at the pics of tiny kids on ponies under 12hh vs the small horses 12 to 14hh and over 14hh. The spread they have to have in their hips and legs is pretty significant. Even on the ponies. Even holding on to something a sudden shake or spook is going to be a big thing to a little body.

Mine didn't wear a helmet on horseback either that young as I was always there. He should have and after his fall he did. He certainly did on dirt bikes and 4 wheelers - the tiny ones meant for little kids as there is no walking alongside. Same for riding bikes. You're totally correct as long as there are rideable animals kids will be on them. There's a pretty big swing from being a passenger to being in control IMO. A tall, leggy, well balanced and coordinated 4 year old is about the youngest. More common would be 5 to 6. That would be when on a appropriate proportional sized animal they have long enough legs to reach down the sides of the horse and coordination enough to handle reins and steer on their own.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Knave said:


> I get what you are saying @Acadianartist, but it is different to me. Our old neighbors, they had babies in saddle panierds (I’ve no idea how to spell that word) until they were about 2.5. They were ponied along to work on a solid pack horse, and even dropped when things got hairy. I’m sure many would look down their noses pretty hard at that, but they didn’t have babysitters and jobs needed done.


Right, but there's a difference between carrying your child with you on horseback because you have a job to do and have no other options, and putting them up there for fun. I didn't wear a helmet either, nor did I wear a seatbelt when my parents put me in the back of the car. But that was the 70s. We do things differently now because we have learned that these things saves lives and brain injuries.

The OP came here to find out if she can prevent her horse from shaking because it caused her toddler to fall off. We are responding that you can't stop a horse from shaking, so it would be best not to put a toddler up there without someone sitting there with him or at least, holding him, and that it would be wise to add a helmet to the picture. Personally, I'd wait. I don't see the benefit of putting a 2.5 year old on a horse. Maybe a 5-6 year old, but a toddler simply doesn't have the strength or coordination. However, if the OP wants to do so, it's her decision. I think we are just encouraging her to take a few extra precautions to keep this baby safe.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I just feel like the OP is getting her butt handed to her, and sometimes it’s important to remember that there are other ways people do things whether that is agreed with or not. I also think she came here to see about the shaking issue, and that wasn’t exactly what has been discussed. I see giving an opinion on something you think is wrong, but I just felt like everyone was a bit rough on her to be honest.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Fair enough @Knave.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Knave said:


> I just feel like the OP is getting her butt handed to her, and sometimes it’s important to remember that there are other ways people do things whether that is agreed with or not. I also think she came here to see about the shaking issue, and that wasn’t exactly what has been discussed. I see giving an opinion on something you think is wrong, but I just felt like everyone was a bit rough on her to be honest.


I do and I don't, because I feel that many times I've been doing something that I realized was risky, and I made that decision. But when people pointed out to me all the nuances of the risk, I had a chance to think it over again and evaluate my decision. If I decided to continue with the risk, it was knowing exactly what I was doing and taking full responsibility for what might come of it. In my opinion it's a lot better to take a risk after being fully educated about it, rather than to do it because other people do, or because of emotional reasons you might not have even thought through logically.

I don't think anyone here has said anything very dramatic or personal, but just pointed out risk and other options to consider, if the OP wishes. I believe things can get very harsh and personal on social media, and even though things might hurt a person's feelings on this forum, it seems to be meant more in the spirit of education or helpfulness rather than being judgmental. 

For example, many people on this forum don't wear helmets, and post photos regularly. Those who think people should wear helmets seem to confine that opinion to threads that discuss helmet pros and cons, and don't constantly badger people in photos saying, "And put on a helmet!" In my opinion, this thread naturally brings up toddler safety with horses, and I hope the OP can understand that if she posts photos of her little one on other threads or in a journal, people will be unlikely to make an comments about toddler safety or helmet wearing.


----------



## WyomingRider (Dec 3, 2021)

Acadianartist said:


> Right, but there's a difference between carrying your child with you on horseback because you have a job to do and have no other options, and putting them up there for fun. I didn't wear a helmet either, nor did I wear a seatbelt when my parents put me in the back of the car. But that was the 70s. We do things differently now because we have learned that these things saves lives and brain injuries.
> 
> The OP came here to find out if she can prevent her horse from shaking because it caused her toddler to fall off. We are responding that you can't stop a horse from shaking, so it would be best not to put a toddler up there without someone sitting there with him or at least, holding him, and that it would be wise to add a helmet to the picture. Personally, I'd wait. I don't see the benefit of putting a 2.5 year old on a horse. Maybe a 5-6 year old, but a toddler simply doesn't have the strength or coordination. However, if the OP wants to do so, it's her decision. I think we are just encouraging her to take a few extra precautions to keep this baby safe.



I agree, there is a difference between taking them on a job because of necessity and spending time focused on helping them learn. 

I certainly do not want to be teaching them on the job. Hence the time spent having fun and helping them develop skills, proper reactions and habits. 

Which is also why I can and do take my son with me to round up cows, he also competes in peewee sorting, and just won the local fall funday this weekend.


----------



## nebpete (May 27, 2019)

It does not matter whether the horse shakes or not a 2 1/2 yr old is not old enough to ride alone. Leading them and making sure you can grab them if necessary is all that you should do. They do not have the muscle strength or coordination to react to that. Use a helmet be safe. It does not take much to frighten a child and make them afraid to ever want to participate whether its horses or dogs or whatever.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

This is what mini's are good for. They are narrow enough, short enough and easy to lead and close enough to the ground to not be such an awful ways to fall. I agree with putting a helmet on a little 'un, it's a life long injury if they get a TBI from a fall or kick. I don't have a problem with putting a 2 year old up on a horse but I ALWAYS have 2 side walkers and at least a bike helmet on the kid. Since most kids who end up on one of mine, regardless of their age, are not riders then there have to be 2 adults as side walkers while I lead or it's a no go. All of my horses are around 15 hh or larger, so I feel like that's the appropriate level of care to have. I have pulled old Skippy out and tossed a 2 year old up on him bareback, the kid could hang on to the mane, and both parents were on either side with hands in constant contact while we walked the front yard. Made sure no dogs, cats, chickens or other horses were even remotely close to cause a problem. I think you just have to be a little common sensible and it can be ok. It's never going to be risk free, but you can mitigate those risks just as much as you possibly can.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

One of my horses will shake every once in a while. It's usually because she is hot and sweaty. I get on to her for it if I'm riding and she won't do it again until the next ride anyway. I don't think that you can stop it totally. She probably has an itch somewhere and it makes her feel better after shaking.


----------



## keygirl4 (Aug 16, 2021)

WyomingRider said:


> Hello all, hopefully this is the correct place for this type of question.
> 
> My son is 2.5 years old, but he's been around horses since he was born. Now that he's getting bigger I'm working on him getting confidence on a horse by himself and learning to hold on. He rides my 12 year old Appendix, whom I've had since she was 2. She's a steady horse and low reactive, been there done that. But she does have a tendency to shake, possibly a little more than average (She does have summer allergies that make her itchy, but I treat her for those.)
> 
> ...





WyomingRider said:


> Hello all, hopefully this is the correct place for this type of question.
> 
> My son is 2.5 years old, but he's been around horses since he was born. Now that he's getting bigger I'm working on him getting confidence on a horse by himself and learning to hold on. He rides my 12 year old Appendix, whom I've had since she was 2. She's a steady horse and low reactive, been there done that. But she does have a tendency to shake, possibly a little more than average (She does have summer allergies that make her itchy, but I treat her for those.)
> 
> ...


----------

